# How do I put music and pictures on a cd/dvd?



## Mrs Wambo (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm trying to add music to a slideshow of pics on a dvd, but I don't know how. Do I need special software, or does anybody know how to do it?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Mrs. Wambo, and welcome to TSG.

Did you create the slide show that is on the DVD? If so, does the software you used give you the option to add music and make a new slide show DVD?

If you did not create the slide show, did your DVD burner come bundled with any kind video editing / DVD authoring software?


----------

